# LM 841 (weathering commission work)



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I was given this new LM 841 to weather for a friend of mine, Rickard Algotsson. I decided to give this 1:50 scale model a go. It's a beautiful model with great details. Surprisingly enough, it is not made completely out of metal but the body part is mostly plastic. The arm connectors and joints, and all the small details are made from metal. An amazing piece, I must say. The only addition in respect to details is the antenna.I painted the hydraulic coupling ends silver to give the appearance of actual couplings and painted the exhaust stack, silver as well. I weathered the folks using a combination of rust, smoke to make the forks look rusty, like most of the reference photos I saw. For the rest of the model I used the sponge technique, very carefully, all over the model.
As this was a 1:50 scale, I had to try and control my hand movements as this was a smaller scale compared to what I was used to. The results is what you see. I've posted the original model, before weathering, and photos after the weathering was completed. I think, with the great details the model has already, I've managed to enhance them, making them pop even more.

Before weathering:





After Weathering:
















--------------------------

Diorama:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Simply saying awesome falls short of how awesome your weathering really is!


HTPOTD by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Simply saying awesome falls short of how awesome your weathering really is!
> 
> 
> HTPOTD by Milton Fox, on Flickr


I'll second that motion!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

